# Front bumper sealing



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know whether there is a sealing / rubber band between the fender and the fron bumper on a '68 convertible? 
It looks somewhat like there is a part missing...
Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

well
it looks like your car is a hideaway car with vacuum hosesin that fat wiring harnesss all wrapped up..

only chrome bumpers got the rubber apron ,,, enduras just barely touch the fender

same fender is used on all tempest models....

Scott

and ... wt heck is the round thing hangin off the harness?? headlight bulb plug protector ?
looks like a major repair on your frame horn ...


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> well
> it looks like your car is a hideaway car with vacuum hosesin that fat wiring harnesss all wrapped up..


Correct


> only chrome bumpers got the rubber apron ,,, enduras just barely touch the fender
> 
> same fender is used on all tempest models....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation! As I did not disassemble the car myself, I was not sure whether there was a rubber band or anything!
The thing hanging off the harness should be the bulb plug protector. And yes, the car is undergoing some major rust work. New trunk floor, new windshield, new body bushings etc...
Thanks!


----------

